# Happy Mothers Day!



## Emily's mom (May 11, 2008)

[SIZE=36pt]HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY![/SIZE]








to all the Donkey Moms who help our Mommy take really good care of us








Love Emily and Max


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 11, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Thank you Emily and Max



...and HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all the wonderful caring,



Moms out there who are owned by there donkeys! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt] Corinne[/SIZE]


----------

